# Superchargerd 686 Rhino



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cHUB!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

that is a bad mamma jamma


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i certainly want it!
i think the rhino looks pretty good compared to the other SxS's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

HOLY SH**!!! I saw 96 mph!! You think that was a super charged 700 or another motor? I've seen on youtube a Rhino that had a R1 1000 cc motor in it racing at glamis, CA.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

I like how the front diff system works on the yamaha's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

me too. suzuki's as well.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a turbocharger kit out for the 800 Outty and Renegades...It puts out about 8 lbs of boost and runs it between 90 and 100+ HP...Read about it in the new ATVaction mag...I haven't really researched it but they say you can read more at www.gristleboyz.com ...I am just waitin' on the Brute Force kit :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice, i need a turbo Brute :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Everybody does!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang, it was like it was on jack stands almost.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here are some specs i pulled off the website, im not to impressed with the power it made on the turbo.

Dyno Test Results on 2008 Can-Am 800 Renegade 

Boost: stock 
Engine HP: 62
Ground HP: 46
Torque: 36

Boost: 8 psi
Engine HP: 91
Ground HP: 68
Torque: 45

0-60 mph no load: 3.5s
0-60 mph under load: 5s


----------

